# Sony A99 Rumored Specs "Leak"



## expatinasia (Aug 28, 2012)

Engadget just posted this about the A99.

http://www.engadget.com/2012/08/28/sony-a99-rumored-specs-leak/

What are your thoughts?

24.3-megapixel CMOS Exmor sensor with an ISO range of 100-25,600, 14 bit RAW output and a 1/8000 maximum shutter speed. Other nuggets of interest include a 102 point AF system, full 1080p HD video recording (at 60fps) and a 921k dot LCD.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 28, 2012)

*How much is too much?*

PhotoRumors guy is reporting the next Sony a99 will have 102 autofocus points. This got me thinking – are we getting into overkill here?

Granted, it's not even been released yet, so there is no way to know just how good or bad the autofocus will be. But, I have to wonder if we are getting to the point of diminishing returns here. Are 102 autofocus points better than 61 points? 

Is this the next form of megapixel wars? "Your 1DX has a mere 61 autofocus points while we have 102."

Realistically, how many autofocus points can be crammed into the space and do they, at some point, begin to make the focusing worse, not better.

Just something I'd like to hear opinions on from those who understand this sort of thing more than I do.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 28, 2012)

I can hardly see the tiny AF points on the 5D MK III, I can't imagine being able to easily select from 102, so they will likely have to be used 4 or more at a time.


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: How much is too much?*

I remember my OM-1 which had an unlimited supply of AF points determined by my brain. :

I remember my minolta Maxxum AF 8000 which had the luxury of 1 AF point. Which was amazing!

Now my 5D3 has 61 points, 41 of which are crosstype and 5 which are double crosstype points. Amazing!

All these cameras were awesome in their time, and met the standard for pro's worldwide. Anything else is just fluff.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 28, 2012)

So....the entile screen is filled with dotssssssssssssssssssssssss ;D


----------



## bbasiaga (Aug 28, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> So....the entile screen is filled with dotssssssssssssssssssssssss ;D



LOL...have to focus with live view b/c you can't actually see through the viewfinder because of all the AF points.


----------



## pharp (Aug 28, 2012)

This will be very interesting to see - the first essentially mirrorless [EVF, not OVF] FF prosumer camera. Bold move on Sony's part. I hope they do it right, that the viewfinder is well reviewed. They just need to figure out the AF and get rid of the translucent mirror altogether. I can't help but wonder if that doesn't hurt IQ.


----------



## distant.star (Aug 28, 2012)

.
For those who haven't hit the link, it's damn exciting stuff!

"Sony's not unleashed a full frame camera for some time." Looks like they're unleashing one soon -- now we'll know who let the dogs out!

The "purported spec sheet breaks cover" and they elbow their way to the front to see it. The battle of the pudgy nerds ensues! Also, there are "other nuggets of interest." And I don't think they're talking about McDonalds (But maybe they are -- all warriors need nourishment at some point. That elbow flinging can be quite a workout.)

The drama only subsides when "the rumor-mill" kicks in to provide a trite ending to an otherwise thrill-packed adventure in Futureland.

Stay tuned, kids!


----------



## Viggo (Aug 28, 2012)

bbasiaga said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > So....the entile screen is filled with dotssssssssssssssssssssssss ;D
> ...



That's why Canon made them black! So they won't interfere :


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 28, 2012)

You will smile again if this would focus at F8


----------



## preppyak (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: How much is too much?*



unfocused said:


> PhotoRumors guy is reporting the next Sony a99 will have 102 autofocus points. This got me thinking – are we getting into overkill here?
> 
> Is this the next form of megapixel wars? "Your 1DX has a mere 61 autofocus points while we have 102."


Yes, and mostly because of how Sony did it. Only 11 of those AF points are cross-point, so, by that measure, its really on par with the 60D/T4i AF for cross-points. So, chances are the 102 is more just for the number than for practicality. But, if we start getting AF systems even more complex than the 5dIII/1DX, they could genuinely be 100+ pt AF with 90 cross-points and be better.

Roger at Lensrental had a cool break-down of why the new Canon AF is so good with the newest lenses. The lessons from the end seem to indicate that you could go further. But, in reality, it's gonna take decades to revamp all the lenses and all the camera AF systems.

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/08/autofocus-reality-part-3b-canon-cameras


----------



## traveller (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't get why everyone is being so negative about this rumour. If it's true then Sony are making a strong return to the full frame fold; should they see fit to release some new Zeiss AF glass to go with it, then they will be a serious choice for prosumers and professionals. This can only be a good thing for all of us, the Canikon duopoly of the high end is doing nothing but inflating prices.


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 28, 2012)

traveller said:


> I don't get why everyone is being so negative about this rumour. If it's true then Sony are making a strong return to the full frame fold; should they see fit to release some new Zeiss AF glass to go with it, then they will be a serious choice for prosumers and professionals. This can only be a good thing for all of us, the Canikon duopoly of the high end is doing nothing but inflating prices.



I totally agree. I'd be even more happy if they could release some good quality telephoto with half the price of Canikons.


----------



## dr croubie (Aug 29, 2012)

Now, all Sony needs is to make some lenses worth having*, then this might be a decent *system*

(*zeiss 135/1.8 and 135/4.5 STF excluded, they don't have any other nice canikontax equivalents, yet)


----------



## psolberg (Aug 30, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> So....the entile screen is filled with dotssssssssssssssssssssssss ;D



or they can do what Nikon does and make then translucent so they don't get in the way. It is only a matter of time before the entire viewfinder is covered. Canon's lead with the 61pt was never meant to last long. 100-200 AF sensors are going to be the norm from all OEMs in the next gen bodies.


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 31, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> Now, all Sony needs is to make some lenses worth having*, then this might be a decent *system*
> 
> (*zeiss 135/1.8 and 135/4.5 STF excluded, they don't have any other nice canikontax equivalents, yet)


Ditto even if sigma made Sony mount it would give it some respectable glass options but as it is it's not gonna compete with canon and nikon


----------



## Tcapp (Aug 31, 2012)

distant.star said:


> .
> For those who haven't hit the link, it's damn exciting stuff!
> 
> "Sony's not unleashed a full frame camera for some time." Looks like they're unleashing one soon -- now we'll know who let the dogs out!
> ...




Did you really just call McDonalds "nourishment "? Hahaha!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Aug 31, 2012)

distant.star said:


> .
> "Sony's not unleashed a full frame camera for some time." Looks like they're unleashing one soon -- now we'll know who let the dogs out!


"unleashed"? ... the last FF from Sony I remember was the A900 or 850?, which sank a without a trace.
Sony makes the sensor for Nikon D800 and if Sony is going to use the same sensor in their full frame wouldn't that hurt Nikon sales? ... but Sony won't be able to compete with the lens options of Nikon or Canon.


----------



## expatinasia (Sep 9, 2012)

An image of the new camera which is now due to be released 12 September I think (that might be the unveiling).

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/sr5-hot-first-sony-a99-image-leak-via-xitek/

Sounds like an interesting camera but I personally do not like the lack of a view finder.

What really caught my attention on that page is this:

"I can confirm that there is also a new unexpected professional NEX camera coming too! I am working on that rumor but it looks like only few people on the world have access to the info. It’s the best kept Sony secret ever. I have been told this is a “Game Changer camera”."


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 9, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> "I can confirm that there is also a new unexpected professional NEX camera coming too! I am working on that rumor but it looks like only few people on the world have access to the info. It’s the best kept Sony secret ever. I have been told this is a “Game Changer camera”."



Please please please be referring to a mirrorless FF.
I wouldn't buy one, but it should spur on Canon to make one...


----------



## willis (Sep 9, 2012)

Duuudee!! WHAT THE FCK?! You don't need 102 AF points, 7D got 19 and it's plenty enough for me 8)
Still kind of funny to see those 921k screens why not just put straight 1040k dot screen on that one like all the other DSLR makers have done now past models which they have released?


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 9, 2012)

So i'm confused as to what this camera is, actually.

In a normal d/slr, there's the mirror, which projects light upwards, through the prism, to the eye. Then the mirror is also kinda translucent, some light goes through it to a secondary mirror, which projects the light downwards where the AF sensor is. That's why AF sensor can't go all the way to the top/bottom edge, basically this second mirror also has to flip up too. In all that, i'm not sure where the light meter is. In old-school cameras it was in the prism, maybe it is these days too.

Now, an SLT or whatever they're called, there's no prism, and the mirror is fixed. When you put your eye to it, you're just looking at a small screen. So the AF points are at the top where the prism should be? And there's no metering sensor, because the sensor is on all the time for the 'viewfinder', it meters with it too?

Now, this a99 has me puzzled. If there's an AF sensor at the top, and the mirror is fixed, why have a J1/650D/EOSM-type sensor with AF points dispersed over the sensor? It's redundant. We already know that Sony's earlier SLTs could full-time video AF (at least, until the sensor overheated), why have a hybrid AF-in-Sensor too?

Unless there is no mirror at all? Then it's just a Pentax Q style mirrorless-in-a-dslr-body? Why not just make a bigger nex-9 with a smaller flange-distance and be done with it? (at least that way, they can make a FF body that takes any FF lens ever made, and sell a metric shiteload).

Still, if, for some strange reason, they do have AF on the sensor and AF up the top, are they counting both towards that '102 AF points'?


----------



## Axilrod (Sep 9, 2012)

Damn these specs look pretty impressive:

*Sony A99 specs*

24.3 Mpx Full frame CMOS Exmor sensor
SLT technology
New Bionz imaging engine
14 bit RAW recording
*10 fps*
ISO 100 up to 25.600
50 ISO extended (with lower dynamic range)
*102 AF point AF (11 cross)*.
AF range
MF assist
Dual Phase detection system (with AF phase pixels on sensor)
30 sec and 1/8000 maximum shutter speed
Time Lag 0.05 sec.
Shutter life guarantee of 200,000 cycles
2.360k OLED electronic viewfinder
3″921k LCD with same tilting system of the A77
Full HD video recording at 1920×1080/50p (US: 60p) AVCHD 2.0 format.
*Clean HDMI output*
Built-in stereo mic
Auto HDR capability
New multi-segment low pass filter
Photodiode expansion technology
Light concentration technology
Selective noise reduction
Ultrasonic anti dust system
In body image stabilization
Two memory slots: SD and SD+MS cards
USB: 2.0
Announced on September 12, 2012
Available in stores in late October 2012
New accessories to be released with the a99: battery grip, flash, remote control, microphone etc.
Very light, weather sealed magnesium alloy body.With 730 g this is the lightest FF body on market!
Price unconfirmed yet but should be at around *2800 Dollars*.


----------



## moreorless (Sep 11, 2012)

102 AF points with only 11 cross looks like more of a headline grabber to me and I have my doubts it'll be the preffered tool of action photographers with Sony's weakenss on long lenses and the SLT mirror robbing 2/3 of a stop of light.


----------

